# throat plate



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally made up a zero clearance plate for my tablesaw about 3 weeks ago. I was wondering if it is standard practice to put a small nail in the back below the table to keep it from "lifting" form the upward rotation at the back of the blade? This may be a dumb subject, but I was curious because I put one it "just in case".


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I usually use a flat head screw and after I get the depth of the screw right I file the side of the head to a tight fit.


----------

